# Antoni's 60 cm scape - Autumn déjà vu



## Antoni (21 Jan 2014)

Hi guys, 

its been awhile since I have taken down the Lonely mountain and is time for new venture 

I have played a bit with the hardscape to decide what style of aquascape I want and I came up with those 2 hardscapes:

Seiryu stone mountain hardscape:






And wood scape, with some wonderful wood from the Amazon, kindly given me by Ed for this scape!





After wondering for quite some time, I have decided to go for the wood scape, as I want to create very colourful aquascape, representing Autumn view.

The seiryu hardscape is stronger, but will not be suitable for red/orange plants, as it will be difficult if possible at all to keep the hardiness of the water low. Perhaps will do another rock scape, after this one with less demanding plants 

Please share your thoughts on this design!


----------



## Ryan Thang To (21 Jan 2014)

Wow I love Seiryu hardscape and the wood look so natural. Good job


----------



## James D (21 Jan 2014)

I prefer rock based scapes so obviously I like that one better but they both look awesome. You have a very strong sense of composition.


----------



## darren636 (21 Jan 2014)

That wood really packs a punch.


----------



## Deano3 (21 Jan 2014)

Both great prefer rock but the wood scape is something different and a new style layout so go for that be a nice change to see something unusual and like you say will look good with reds and oranges etc


Thanks Dean


----------



## kirk (21 Jan 2014)

Very nice rock scape fill it up  I also like the wood scape but I'd remove probably 4-5 stones.? The ones at the left front and send them to mee


----------



## Curvball (21 Jan 2014)

Deano3 said:


> Both great prefer rock but the wood scape is something different and a new style layout so go for that be a nice change to see something unusual and like you say will look good with reds and oranges etc
> 
> 
> Thanks Dean



What Dean said.


----------



## tim (21 Jan 2014)

Really like the wood layout, foreground rocks provide some tension to the flow of the wood, great scape in the making.


----------



## aliclarke86 (21 Jan 2014)

Buy another tank and run them both  I can't help but think there is something missing from the wood layout......sorry can't put my finger on it..... Maybe that every spike seems to be at equal spacing. 

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## Antoni (21 Jan 2014)

Thank you very much guys, for the kind comments! It was a difficult to decide between the two, but the plant list, helped with the choice. 
I keep the stones, so I will definitely scape with them later on. 

This wood is stunning, with so much detail.... I haven't seen anything like it before.



tim said:


> Really like the wood layout, foreground rocks provide some tension to the flow of the wood, great scape in the making.


 



kirk said:


> Very nice rock scape fill it up I also like the wood scape but I'd remove probably 4-5 stones.?


 

The plan is that the stones will be barely visible, when the carpet is fully grown and will break the pattern and will give some colour to it as well. At least I hope it will work out this way  .



> The ones at the left front and send them to mee


When the scape is done, I can send you some rock, that is no problem


----------



## Ady34 (23 Jan 2014)

Hi,
I really like the wood scape 
Looking forward to seeing it planted up.
Cheerio,
Ady


----------



## Pedro Rosa (23 Jan 2014)

Antoni,

Both hardscapes are fantastic. Very strong hardcsape with the stones and a very natural feeling with the wood.
Like Ady, i look forward to the planting.

Pedro.


----------



## Ian Holdich (23 Jan 2014)

Wood for me, it'll make more of a true NA, if that's what you want.

Looking at the rock scape, there's not much room for planting. I'm not sure you'd get the 'less' demanding plants in there.

Both really good hardscapes though!


----------



## Martin in Holland (23 Jan 2014)

the wood scape in Autumn colors....oooh yeah!


----------



## Wallace (23 Jan 2014)

Wood layout for me too. 

Has anybody else noticed it looks like a skeleton hand reaching out from the ground?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Antoni (23 Jan 2014)

Ady34 said:


> Hi,
> I really like the wood scape
> Looking forward to seeing it planted up.
> Cheerio,
> Ady


 


Pedro Rosa said:


> Antoni,
> 
> Both hardscapes are fantastic. Very strong hardcsape with the stones and a very natural feeling with the wood.
> Like Ady, i look forward to the planting.
> ...


 
Thanks guys! Shortly I will share the plant list! Really hope it will turn out nicely.



Ian Holdich said:


> Wood for me, it'll make more of a true NA, if that's what you want.
> 
> Looking at the rock scape, there's not much room for planting. I'm not sure you'd get the 'less' demanding plants in there.
> 
> Both really good hardscapes though!


 
Yes Ian, I really wanted a very natural looking scape, pure NA, but with a twist...red plants  Would be quite a challenge to get them show the best colours, really hope that will manage  

Regarding the rock scape...this picture does not make it a justice. It has space for planting on the back and between the rocks, but will definitely be an moss and green plants scape...



Wallace said:


> Wood layout for me too.
> Has anybody else noticed it looks like a skeleton hand reaching out from the ground?


 

Thanks mate! Haven't looked at it this way  It definitely requires some imagination


----------



## Antoni (24 Jan 2014)

Hi guys, 

here is the plant list for the tank:
Rotala rotundifolia 
Rotala green
Proserpinaca palustris 'cuba' 
Penthorum sedoides - new test plant from Tropica
Pogostemon helferii
Hygrophila pinnatifida
Rotala 'araguaia' - new test plant from Tropica
Rotala 'mini butterfly' -  new test plant from Tropica
Marsilea crenata - new test plant from Tropica

Can't wait for the plants to arrive next week!


----------



## aliclarke86 (24 Jan 2014)

Wow that is a very exciting plant list. Can't wait now!!!

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## Antoni (30 Jan 2014)

Plants arrived!  This weekend the planting starts! Stay tuned


----------



## simon86 (31 Jan 2014)

I like the rock layout better


----------



## Antoni (3 Feb 2014)

Right! Yesterday I had a long long day, preparing the tank, plants etc and finally the tank is full!

I have taken the decision for a first time in a good few years, to use sand, instead of active soil, after seeing a lot of wonderful aquascapes, done by Mark Evans and Tropica.
So  had to take the hardscape out of the tank, to put a layer of Tropica Plant Substrate underneath. This leave me with no option, but to alter a bit the stone work. 






This is the final hardscape, which I am happy with. 

For the carpet in the foreground I have decided to use Marsilea crenata - wonderful small leaf variety. In order to cover the whole area, as I had 3 cups of the plant only,  I have used a small razor to form probably about 80 small clumps (after 1 hour of splitting and cutting with surgical accuracy  ). 

Here is a tray with half of them (phone pic  ):





The planting of the marsilea took me probably 40 min  , but I have manage to cover the whole area. 





After that, I have planted Hygrophila pinnatifida around the wood, with the intention that with its dark purple, brownish green colour will add a splash of colour.
On the edge of the hardscape and along the back left corner I have planted a lot of Pogostemon helferii and Penthorum sedoides. 
On the back I have mixed lots of Rotala rotundifolia, Rotala green and Proserpinaca palustris 'cuba', which hope will give nice colour and texture of the tank. 
Here and there I have also planted some Rotala 'araguaia' - which looks like Amannia bonzai, but with orange/redish tips and Rotala 'mini butterfly' which should bring a very dense and bright red colour.

Finally I have flooded the tank, which unexpectedly caused the wood to float......

So I had to empty the tank again and to fix it..... this explain the chunky stones over the hardscape..... which hopefully will be able to remove in couple of days.

Please excuse me for the poor picture with all the equipment in (I am waiting for lily pipes) The water is still a bit murky.... but should clear any time soon


----------



## Iain Sutherland (3 Feb 2014)

What a mistake to make with the wood   sucks when that happens!!

looks lovely though antoni, will be interested to see how the stems all grow in.  Can see a great looking scape coming from this.

where did you get the rotala butterfly from mate?  is that a tropica test plant?
hope you well.


----------



## LondonDragon (3 Feb 2014)

Nice one Antoni, substrate is over rated  I had great success for years with plain gravel, even a glosso carpet lol


----------



## Antoni (3 Feb 2014)

Iain Sutherland said:


> looks lovely though antoni, will be interested to see how the stems all grow in. Can see a great looking scape coming from this.


Thanks mate! I hope I will manage to bring those colours on and will need to practise a lot the trimming techniques to make it look good...



Iain Sutherland said:


> What a mistake to make with the wood sucks when that happens!!


 
Interesting enough it is pretty heavy wood, the small peaces didn't move, just the main big one......



Iain Sutherland said:


> where did you get the rotala butterfly from mate? is that a tropica test plant?


 Yes it is Tropica test plant, mate.



LondonDragon said:


> Nice one Antoni, substrate is over rated I had great success for years with plain gravel, even a glosso carpet lol


True! I remember your carpet...insane! The main advantage - no floaters, much easier to plant in!


----------



## Antoni (11 Feb 2014)

Hi guys,

not much to report, the plants are starting to get hold and even some of them showed early signs of deficiency, so I started adding Tropica Specilised on day 7. Added also 7 Amano shrimps on day 4 to keep any algae at bay.

Here couple of shots from last week:





The texture of the wood is insane:


----------



## Four50 (18 Feb 2014)

going to have to watch this one ... both rock and wood layouts are fantastic and i could not choose between them


----------



## Antoni (18 Feb 2014)

Thanks mate! The hard decision has been made already and I hope it will turn up nicely! Plants are starting to transform into submersed form and I have even trimmed the penthorum once. Will get some pictures later this week!


----------



## Antoni (19 Feb 2014)

HI everyone,

have been playing with the camera tonight. Here few quick shots of the tank. The plants are starting to grow very fast and if everything is going to plan, will do the first major trim this weekend or some time next week. Some of the plants are starting to show colour, but still far from the autumn view..

A quick frontal shot with the CO2 and filter inlet/outles in...sorry! Waiting for the glassware to arrive and been too lazy to take everything out.....





A sneaky peak from my desk:





The pinnatifida starting to show some colour:





Tomorrow will upload more pictures! Stay tuned!


----------



## Alastair (20 Feb 2014)

Beautiful antoni. The glassware will make it look even better. I really like the layout and plant choice


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (20 Feb 2014)

Very nice Antoni. Plants look superb!


----------



## tim (20 Feb 2014)

Lovely scape and pics, looking forward to more images.


----------



## Antoni (20 Feb 2014)

Alastair said:


> Beautiful antoni. The glassware will make it look even better. I really like the layout and plant choice


 


Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> Very nice Antoni. Plants look superb!


 


tim said:


> Lovely scape and pics, looking forward to more images.


 

Thanks guys!  

Here some more pics as promised!





Couple of close ups of the Penthorum. I really start to like this plant now. It can stay compact with regular trimming or I can grow it tall(as I did in the Lonely mountain) to match your scape. Easy and fast.













Here one member of the grazing team is cleaning the Marsilea crenata, which is starting to grow. Oh and by the way, using sand - no floaters even from the tiny crenata. Brill! 





A top view of the background plants. Still very shy and green, but hopefully soon will start showing some colour.





The Proserpinaca Palustris enjoying the CO2 which I pump at rate of 3 bps


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (20 Feb 2014)

Plant health perfection. Amazing.


----------



## tim (20 Feb 2014)

Penthorum looks very nice, hope the prospernica turns the colour it should for you mate, it's a beautiful plant, lovely scape to watch evolve.


----------



## aliclarke86 (20 Feb 2014)

Rotundifolia still looking emersed, as is mine but growing great. Looks fab mate. I'm really jealous of some of these plants.... Need another tank 

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## Antoni (21 Feb 2014)

Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> Plant health perfection. Amazing.


 Thanks mate! I find soft water very helpful along with lots of ferts and CO2.



tim said:


> Penthorum looks very nice, hope the prospernica turns the colour it should for you mate, it's a beautiful plant, lovely scape to watch evolve.


 Thanks Tim! I really hope that I will manage to get the maximum out of the Proserpinaca. It is a very beautiful plant.



aliclarke86 said:


> Rotundifolia still looking emersed, as is mine but growing great. Looks fab mate. I'm really jealous of some of these plants.... Need another tank


 Thanks Ali! Yes they will need some more time to transform  but its been only 17 days  
Don't waste time, just get another tank and start scaping


----------



## Antoni (21 Feb 2014)

Hm...just found couple of threads of green algae (I think Rhizoclonium) on the top end of one of the branches, closest to the light.... Cleaned them manually, but now an alert light is set on..... dosed some liquid carbo as well to try keep them at bay.
A quick phone pic:





I suppose the reason is the very high light intensity near the surface (the algae were starting from about an inch from the surface......). The flow in there is the strongest, CO2 is high-ish.... so the light and the imbalance near the surface are the suspect for me  

Sunday will perform the regular 50% water change and might keep doing 2 changes a week for another couple of weeks..


----------



## Antoni (27 Feb 2014)

Hi guys, 

I have taken couple of quick shots yesterday, during the water change.



 



 



 

I had a bit of a play with this picture, as there were some reflections in the glass above the water level - picture was taken during the day in one of the very few sunny days, this year


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (27 Feb 2014)

Fresh & green! Spring is coming


----------



## Antoni (27 Feb 2014)

Thanks mate!  I really hope it will start showing some autumn colours soon 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Antoni (10 Mar 2014)

Hi everyone,

a small update: yesterday I did the first majour trim, as the rotala rotundifolia and the prosperinaca has reached the surface. In the last week, they have grown mental... probably good 1 cm a day  

Here is a pic before the trim:




 

Here is a top view. Some of the plants poking through the surface:



 

And after the trim. I have used the black current trimming technique, so I cut only the longest and the fastest growing 1/3 of the plants, to allow better co2, nutrient and light distribution to the slower growing plants and in the same time leaving enough plant mass. 



 


The marsilea crenata is starting to form the carpet, but will need some more time. It is nice and gentle plant with lighter colour than the other marsilea.


----------



## Robbie X (26 Mar 2014)

Lovely little scape, the textures on the wood ate wicked cool


----------



## Antoni (27 Sep 2014)

Hi guys,

It is being quite a while, since the last update, so here are some pictures. 

The tank is going ok, went through a lot of problems, which thought me a lot about colours, strong light, oxygen, CO2 and the balance of the latter... 

To cut the long story short, after many errors, at the moment I am managing to get some colours out of the Proserpinaca Palustris, Rotala Rotundifolia, Hygrophila Pinnatifida, Rotala Mexican Goias and Rotala Macranda green. 

The tank is still not in the perfect shape, but we are slowly getting there with lots of husbandry, water changes and looooots of light - currently 84W over 50 l tank.



 

Top view:



 

Proserpinaca palustris:



 

Rotala Macranda Green:



 

Rotalas:



 

Rotala Mexicana Goyas:



 

Hygrophila pinnatifida, starting to change colour. Not like Oliver Knott's tanks, but ....



 

And one of my favourite characters in the tank


----------



## Dantrasy (27 Sep 2014)

Great thread, really enjoyed the read. Looking forward to more.


----------



## aliclarke86 (28 Sep 2014)

This is still going super strong! Looks fantastic, Ant!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Antoni (28 Sep 2014)

Thanks mate!

It went through lots of problems and the best is still to come! Just hope that I will manage to entice those plants to blush!!


----------



## rebel (1 Nov 2015)

Great read! Did you manage to get them super red?


----------



## Antoni (1 Nov 2015)

Thanks! I had managed to get some red colours, but was difficult to maintain.. after a trim, they turned green again and had to wait to grow close to the surface to get the colouration again... However I have learnt a lot through that scape, how to run a very powerful light on such a small tank, co2 management(not always a lot means better growth - I believe there is a limit, beyond which the plants start to become lazy), algae management  etc.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (3 Nov 2015)

Hi Antoni, Wonderful plants an health. I will be growing Proserpinaca palustris: in my new scape.

Is it an easy plant to grow ?


----------



## Antoni (3 Nov 2015)

Thanks mate! It is classified as an advanced plant in the tropica's catalogue, which means it needs a very good level of light and co2. It will grow easily, but getting it dark orange/ copper coloured ...that is the difficult part


----------



## Greenfinger2 (3 Nov 2015)

Hi Antoni, Thank You  Looking forward to growing this plant.


----------

